
Ask HN: At what point of founding a successful startup can you get rich? - wanderingblue
We all read stories about entrepreneurs that lead their startups to fundraising rounds of hundreds of millions of dollars.  But what are the physical mechanics of going from ramen-eating, sleep-deprived founder to millionaire, sleep-deprived founder?<p>When you raise a huge round, can you simply set aside a few million for a founder salary bonus?  How and at what point do founders get rich from their successful companies?
======
UK-AL
An important distinction is paper rich vs cash rich. A lot of startup founders
are technically millionaires since the equity they own is valued at such.

Actually getting the value in cash at some point is a lot harder, and the
company may fail before then.

So technically you can be a millionaire, but only afford to live off ramen.

